# Random outbursts of anger



## dpdarkness (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm having random outburst of anger. I just broke somethings around the home. I'm feeling a little better now but I don't know how to control myself when I'm like that. Any suggestions?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Im getting these a lot to, almost broke my had the other day. I have no suggestions for controlling them though, maybe when my life doesnt suck so much, i wont be so angry.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I've been getting this a lot too. I keep on wanting to just smash everything around me. I also keep on getting the urge to harm myself too.

I believe it's caused by the frustration of simply being in a psychological state that you absolutely hate.

Ways to deal with it? I would suggest exercise, journaling, cognitive behavioural self-talk techniques.

I know it may seem a little weird but you can try to cry. Often you will find that anger / rage is actually covering up a deep sadness that can be expressed with tears. Note that children will often end up crying after having a tantrum. I think this is a healthy way of keeping your emotions flowing.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

dpdarkness said:


> I'm having random outburst of anger. I just broke somethings around the home. I'm feeling a little better now but I don't know how to control myself when I'm like that. Any suggestions?


i had this yesterday. Total mental breakdown. My suggestions would be to take deep breaths & drink lots of water. Also, in some instances, anti-psychotic medications, like Zyprexa can help a lot at calming you down in minutes. Not advertising anything tho.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Still battling with that one too.
Never giving up makes some good points there.

One thing that has helped a little is counting down from 90 as soon as you feel it coming on. This seems to work particularly well for me when I have no friggin clue why I might suddenly want to knock someone - ANYONE (myself included) - out cold. It 's funny, I was just talking about emotional overload in another thread too









Concentrate on your breathing, perform some physical tasks or RUN. Sing? It 's almost like screaming after all (at least in my case LOL). Dance or get a punch ball?








I guess those are really only any good if you are alone. I find it a lot easier to control when nobody 's around because I can let it out one way or the other without feeling like I am a rabid animal. *sigh*
Feeling like that, like my emotions are out of control, being afraid of them, is part of the problem. My random google searches always seem to end up at "emotional dysregulation". It 's usually associated with borderline, but it 's no surprise ppl with dissocation have trouble handling their emotions too. After all we don't get much experience with them feeling numb so much of the time. Cut yourself some slack, most ppl experience these all the time. They have far more practice









One somewhat crazy sounding thing that has helped me feel more connected with my own emotions, esp. "random" rages is asking myself (verbally or in thought alone): _Where is this coming from? Why am I angry?_ and then try to let my mind go blank. More often than not I'll provide my own answer (as long as I don't try to self-censor). Knowing where you're coming from might help deal with your anger. I always find the "randomness" to be the most disturbing feature and my internal question and answer thingy has helped with that a lot.

All the best from one Hulk to another


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

I get these alot. its very frustrating doing everything,not drinking, exercising very hard, taking supplements, taking meds and NOTHING will make me feel just normal.

the problem is for me anyway the insane amount of anger and frustratoin turns so quickly into complete depression and hoplessness. Today i was out running and i was doing great, then all of a sudden my thought dissociation just hit me so hard and i started thinking crazy shit like this is it, im completley fucked for the rest of my life and i had to stop. Im seriously confused as to how im going to progress with this in my head. Its completley disabling and the scariest thing is nothing is helping me feel normal. AHHHH IM SO TIRED OF REPEATING MYSELF< ITS NO WONDER NOBODY WANTS TO GIVE ME THE TIME OF DAY ANYMORE!!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to be like that too and I think it was because of medication making me irritated. I was never like that before the meds and I didn't have an angry personality and suddenly I couldn't control my anger.


----------

